
Apple Says Battery Performance of New iPhone’s A9 Chips Vary Only 2-3% - davidbarker
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/08/apple-says-battery-performance-of-new-iphones-a9-chips-vary-only-2-3/
======
Tepix
FYI, the (free) "Lirum device info lite" app will tell you what CPU you have
installed in your iPhone 6s/6s+. N66AP and B71AP are Samsung CPUs, N66MAP and
N71MAP are TSMCs.

